# Swift justice, Texas style...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.statesman.com/news/texas/sheriff-dad-kills-daughters-alleged-attacker-2397585.html


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thats what should happen to all child molesters. No jail time let the parents give justice!!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

So good to hear that the father got there in time while the attack was still an attempt. Now no children can be victimized by that scoundrel. Had he been arrested its unlikely that he would have even done a year inside, if any time at all. Good job dad, I would have done the same in your shoes, as would any loving father.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for the father. Now let's hope the press doesn't villify him.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Chalk one up for dads everywhere. I know I would react the same way if any of my girls and grand-daughters were ever harmed in any way. I've even warned the son-in-laws that I don't believe in physical harm to the daughters, yell all you want, don't lay a hand on them. I'm glad this happened in Texas, in most other States he would have been arrested on the spot.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

I 100% agree with what the father done!

PSE EVO 57 Lbs.
Blacked out


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

The only unfortunate thing is , she probably saw the beating.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go DAD.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I hope he died slow and was in extreme pain.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Good ! I have a friend who is a corrections officer and he told me that sexual offenders outnumber ALL other offenders in his prison. Wish someone would save us some tax money on these scum !!


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

From what hear, thats true of most prisons. In one prison in my state, there are so many that they dont even separate them from general population. And for some reason the other inmates dont even mess with them at all.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's exactly what he said too. Pretty sad when thy become a whole.community.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Glad the dad stepped in and took care of business! Some states have people so afraid of protecting themselves and there families (let the law handle it). Nope, when it comes to your family, instict and survival should take over!


----------

